# Phil Heath & Shawn Rhoden prep for 2020 Mr Olympia or Athleticon?



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2020)

*Phil Heath & Shawn Rhoden prep for 2020 Mr Olympia or Athleticon?*

https://youtu.be/8FSM8K2p5ho


----------

